# Suggest Me a Decent PSU



## Don_1 (Nov 29, 2011)

I am currently using Coolmasters 350W Elite power psu.......recently my graphic card went kaput.....GTS 250 was the one i was using.....

Upon research i came 2 know that my PSU wattage was low for my config....

My budget would be
1.GPU : 5-6k
2. PSU - 3k-3.3 k

I have Intel q9400 2.66 GHZ processor and EQ45M mobo and 2gb Ram.....Please suggest.....


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 30, 2011)

get seasonic S12II 430 430W at 2850
TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!SeaSonic S12II 430 430W ATX12V V2.3/EPS12V 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply
or
corsair CX430 V2 430W at 2550
TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!CORSAIR Builder Series CX430 V2 430W ATX12V v2.3 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Power Supply


----------



## topgear (Dec 1, 2011)

@ OP - for the gpu : get HD6750 @ 6k or  *HD6770 @ ~6.5k* 
For the PSU : Get SeaSonic S12II 520 @ ~3.3k


----------



## mithun_mrg (Dec 1, 2011)

1+ for HD6770 & op can also go for FPS SII 500 @2.5K also upgrade ur ram to 4GB


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 1, 2011)

Any of the above two config.s will do.


----------



## Don_1 (Dec 1, 2011)

thanks for the replies, will consider my option......

how good is HD 6670?


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 1, 2011)

@Don_1: also have a look at this thread will be helpful  *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-sup...89-power-supply-blacklist-thread-newbies.html


----------



## topgear (Dec 2, 2011)

Don_1 said:


> thanks for the replies, will consider my option......
> 
> how good is HD 6670?



HD6670 is a good gpu as well and you can find one around ~5k but considering your budget  getting HD6770 @ ~6.5-7k + Corsair CX430v2 @ 2.2k makes more sense


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 2, 2011)

For PSU the other option at same budget is FSP SAGA-II 500W.


----------



## Don_1 (Dec 2, 2011)

thanks all i have gone for CX 500 from corsair........i am having every post screened by mods and having to answer "random" questions.....


----------



## LegendKiller (Dec 2, 2011)

well this thread has proven useful to me as well.......and are newbies suppose to have every thread screened?


----------



## topgear (Dec 3, 2011)

^^ nope - only first 10 posts of new members will be on hold for moderators approval 

@ *Don_1*  - before buying make sure it's CX500v2 and how much you are paying for this ??


----------



## Don_1 (Dec 6, 2011)

yes,its V2...........i had to pay little more at ebay......i got it for 3400Rs...


----------



## topgear (Dec 7, 2011)

^^  congrats on your purchase  Cx500v2 is 3k in most places.


----------

